# Male Pygmy goat temperament?



## Miizki

I've been thinking about getting a pygmy goat lately and I have recently been offered a baby male. How is their temperament? Are they aggressive? It will be around lots of children so I can't have it head butting people. And if I get it castrated will that make it less aggressive? Any advice?


----------



## StaceyRosado

welcome :wave:

Males are not aggressive if properly raised. But know that males do stink badly. If you plan on having him just as a pet I suggest castrating him and making him a wether. 

Also goats do not do well on their own I suggest you get another goat as well.


----------



## liz

Welcome Miizki!!

I agree with Stacey, getting a goat as a pet, it is best to have him neutered, intact bucks are not pet material. Also...goats do need a buddy, getting a pair of kids will be best for you and the goat. Also, temperment depends on the goat, some are sweet as pie while others, though sweet , can push your buttons!
When you get your kids, do not play with their heads, regardless of wether they are disbudded or not, a goats head is their main "weapon", rubbing or pushing on their head will instigate a "fight" even in playing. Rubbing their ears or scratching their jaw is an ok thing to do but don't touch the top of their heads.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

agree, 2 is better. 

have the kids not touch the top of the head, they take it as a challenge.


----------



## goatnutty

I have a pygmy weather and he is great with the kids but he was raised woth them. Definately get him weathered if you will be haveing him as a pet around kids.


----------



## Plumbago

In tact bucks are not suitable as pets especially the when wanting the loveable petting type and as pets for children. 
In the rutting season the males can become very smelly, literally pee over themselves and can become protective and at times display playful aggresive behavior and could easily injure a child.
A wether (desexed male) is ideal as displays no characteristics of a in tact male.


----------



## lupinfarm

Umm... I have 2 Pygmy DOES and they both head butt...

Daily...


Ours are polled


----------



## kargarcyr

I have a male and female brother and sister about 9 months old. The female is a little lady, sniffs at us and that's about it. The male, whom is neutered, is always looking for trouble, whether it be butting like crazy or trying to nip or eat our pants (he'll go for hair and skin if you have shorts on). There's no stopping him. He was bottle fed when a baby, as his mother rejected him. I could use any suggestions to make him stop his behavior. We do not touch his head or horns. How do you train him to stop and teach him that butting and biting is bad behavior?


----------



## kargarcyr

Also, I forgot to add, my dog, a collie gets butted by my male pygmy as well. Quite a bit! She corrects him fast by quickly "acting" mean and nips him in the neck. My goat completely stops the behavior. I mean, it's rediculous but we're starting to growl and quickly advance on the goat to scare him for a second, but it doesn't seem to be as effective as when my collie does it. I've read quite a few replies to others and will try the 'smacking of the nose' (doesn't that hurt the goat?) and is that the best place to 'smack' him? What about rear end smacking? I'll also try the squirt bottle with water, and someone else suggested vinegar and water but I don't want to spray vinegar next to his eyes  Anyone else have a thought on that?


----------



## StaceyRosado

Well first you are afraid of hurting your goat BUT he is being hurtful to you! Sorry but if a goat is hurting me they get pain in response so they learn that is NOT acceptable. SO yes they get smacked hard in the nose - which does sting and gets their attention. Vinegar in his eyes stings which is what causes him to stop the behavior and if its repeated every time he expresses bad behavior he will associate the sting with what he is doing and will stop.


----------



## kargarcyr

Good point. Thanks for the advice. I appreciate it


----------



## helpwithmygoatplease

I have a male pygmy goat that is about 4 years old. I raised him from the time he was about 5 1/2 weeks old. I know it's weird, but when he was so small, I used to let him sleep in bed with me. I could hold him in a towel, love him, and let him follow me around like Mary's little lamb. I made the mistake of never getting him castrated and raising him with just my dogs, eventually a horse, and now a miniature donkey (also male not castrated). I have bred a world of trouble! The goat (Itchy) has always been rambunctious, but now he is down right dangerous! The other day, I stepped into the fence for feeding time; immediately, Itchy lowered his head and just as I jumped backwards (away from him because I saw what he was about to do) he head butted me in the left leg so fast I barely saw him move! It was an extremely aggressive butt! After the initial impact, he forcefully rubbed his horns up then down my leg very quickly. I thought he had broken my leg! It swelled, turned red and purple, had a fever, and now it still has a painful knot under the skin. Itchy is always being aggressive. For the most part my dogs and my goat get along fine, but often, he launches an attack on a dog, similar to what he did to me. The dogs retaliate and I am afraid they may hurt him bad, at the same time, I am afraid he may hurt the dogs badly too. I don't know what to do. Is it too late to castrate him? Would a nanny help or would he just abuse her? I want to keep Itchy goat in our family, but he is getting to be more than just a nuisance, he is out right dangerous. I know it is my fault for not raising him with another goat and not getting him castrated, but can I do anything now to fix this? PLEASE HELP!


----------



## fishin4cars

I have two males that are unfixed. One is very docile and no issues what so ever as far as being allowed around children, But yes he does stink! The other is VERY aggressive towards anyone. I even have to be careful as he's knocked me down on more than one occasion and I'm a pretty large fellow at 275# and 6'2" tall. My weathered male is far more docile and actually quite sweet all the time. I do suggest that if planning on a pet have it fixed and you should be quite happy. As others have said, I do suggest getting at least one more goat as a friend.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Hi...welcome to TGS!

First off, does he have horns? An aggressive buck I would surely band them. There are lots of threads on here on how to do that.
Second, yes, I would have a vet castrate him.
Third, he needs a buddy. I would suggest another boy, but a wethered boy!

If all that fails, I suggest processing.


----------



## Sylvie

NyGoatMom said:


> Hi...welcome to TGS!
> 
> First off, does he have horns? An aggressive buck I would surely band them. There are lots of threads on here on how to do that.
> Second, yes, I would have a vet castrate him.
> Third, he needs a buddy. I would suggest another boy, but a wethered boy!
> 
> If all that fails, I suggest processing.


You hit the nail right on the head!


----------



## Sylvie

It is not too late to castrate him, here is a link for a bander: http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Metal-Elastrator-with-rings.html

You can also use this tool to take off his horns.

Another goat will be a good companion for him, either another wether or a doe.


----------



## pokadotson

Miizki said:


> I've been thinking about getting a pygmy goat lately and I have recently been offered a baby male. How is their temperament? Are they aggressive? It will be around lots of children so I can't have it head butting people. And if I get it castrated will that make it less aggressive? Any advice?


Wethers make great pets! Even better than does! I think the key with all goats is to be around them and handle them as much as possible. Also, I never let anyone play "butting heads" with my goats and I prep all little ones before entering our goat area: no chasing or yelling at the goats and that acting calmly will lead to the most goat love. My does are pretty good with kids, but if kids come in yelling, running and loudly baa-ing at my goats, they will rear up and butt them. I think wethers are a little more tolerant.


----------



## goatblessings

If you are having a lot of children around goats, I would recommend having them disbudded - no horns. Less worry and accidents. Also, goats need a goat buddy, so you would need 2. You will need a very secure fenced in area for your goats, as well as shelter etc.


----------



## goatblessings

Ooops - just saw the date - this is a very old thread - 2013


----------

